# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  CBD oil

## whisperingzombking

Has anyone tried CBD oil ? 
I heard it's good for lots of things, including anxiety and depression.  
I've ordered some from online and should arrive this week. It was ?20 for 10 ml , so expensive. 
I hope it works. But I need to know more about people's experiences

----------


## kevinjoseph

I took CBD oil for a while and it seemed to help my Crohn's symptoms a bit.  It isn't legal here if it contains any THC, though, even if you have a medical card for it.  CBD oil is limited to 3 percent THC content in Iowa if you have one of the ten or so qualifying conditions the state of Iowa says are medicinally treatable with cannabis.  Anxiety is not currently one of those, and I doubt 3 percent THC CBD oil would be effective at treating any condition like anxiety.  CBD is proven to help manage anxiety if used correctly, but THC is the psychoactive component of cannabis that can sometimes exacerbate mental health conditions.  I know other people who basically just smoke cannabis for the THC and it helps them immensely because they are careful to get a strain with a higher CBD:THC ratio, I think at least 2:1.

----------


## whisperingzombking

The highest I've seen here in our health food shop is 5 %. 
My two bottles of 2.75 % arrived today (Saturday )  I've tried it twice, but not sure I've noticed anything muchanges,  more controlled testing is needed. If this doesn't work I shan't bother it the higher dose of 5%. 

I'd feel really fallen if this doesn't work.  Conventional Meds and therapy are out, it would be nice if I could find something that can help and I don't want to have to try for harder things,  but maybe I will one day out of desperation.  I would feel more hopeless and depressed and defeated if I don't get some version of normal away from myself, how things always are without peace...

----------


## Smalm

I tried CBD oil. It did not work for my anxiety at all. It had 0.2% THC and it caused me to feel like I was just stepping out of an elevator all day, that weird up and down sinking feeling. It made my anxiety worse and it caused my blood pressure to drop too much. I had to quit taking it.

----------

